
What Are Some Examples of Well-Written C# Code? - passivepinetree
I know C# isn&#x27;t the most popular language for open source projects, but as a junior developer wanting to read C# in order to improve, where can I find some good projects to read?
======
bwackwat
It was remarkable to me that I could not think of a good example for you.
Apparently I myself to not have any good C# to share even though I have worked
with the language a lot.

Anyways, I suggest you use Visual Studio, use the code formatter, and stick to
common good programming practices such as: using proper accessors (public,
private, protected), don't duplicate code, name variables with style, document
things that you think you'll be curious about later, and use git to keep track
of your code.

------
tjalfi
Here are a few recommendations:

Greenshot

Open Live Writer

System.Collections.Immutable

PerfView

If you want advice about how to use the framework then I would recommend
Framework Design Guidelines.

~~~
passivepinetree
Thank you! It's surprising how little non-Microsoft open source C# there is
available. I'll take a deeper look at these and see if I can't learn
something.

